# Where to get Lettering



## Guest (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi I am repainting 4 bachman Big Hauler cars to go behind my Accucraft NCNG #2 Mogul and I would like to letter them for the NCNG.  Where is the best place to get custom lettering?
Brian


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan the Man, of course - gold.mylargescale.com/StanCedarleaf/WebPageDecals/CustomDecalsx.html

-Brian


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Del Taparro of G-Scale Graphics does vinyl lettering, and also advertises here. Vinly lettering is great for passenger car letterboards, also. (No slight on Stan's decals which are also 1st rate, just different media. 

Later, 

K


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Does anyone make custom dry transfers?

In my experience, dry transfers are more weather resistant than decals.  Although decals are easier to apply.  Vinyl is best for larger lettering.

More "weather resistant" in this sense also includes hose cleanings /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 02/24/2008 1:02 PM
Does anyone make custom dry transfers?

In my experience, dry transfers are more weather resistant than decals.  Although decals are easier to apply.  Vinyl is best for larger lettering.

More "weather resistant" in this sense also includes hose cleanings /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif
A simple Google search shows several suppliers of custom dry transfers, but all that I looked at were expensive compared with the knwon sppliers of decals and vinyl lettering. You can find suppliers of alphabetical dry transfers, where you apply the lettering one letter at a time (not for the faint fo heart). There's also a company that sells do-it-yourself dry lettering kits, but again, the cost is high.

Mark


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By San Juan on 02/24/2008 1:02 PM
Does anyone make custom dry transfers?

In my experience, dry transfers are more weather resistant than decals.  Although decals are easier to apply.  Vinyl is best for larger lettering.

More "weather resistant" in this sense also includes hose cleanings /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


Just a note of experience....  I've had decals on buildings, rolling stock and locomotives for more than five years without "fading"...   I've washed them with hoses, they've been in the wind, rain, snow, sleet, desert sun and by the light of the moon.  The "secret" is to coat them with the Krylon Acrylic Clear coatings after application and drying completely.  Coating can be Clear, Satin and/or Matte.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blush.gif


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

There are one or two print shops in the US that still do custom dry transfers, but are very cost prohibitive--around $80/sheet for a single color. Unless you're planning lettering for a whole fleet of rolling stock, it's really not worth the money when compared to decals. 

Stan, are you doing anything special with the decals (besides overspraying them) to get them to stay put on your outdoor buildings? Mine were oversprayed, and still flaked right off after just a few months out in the elements. 

Later, 

K


----------



## fmj (Jan 2, 2008)

Try www.allout-graphics.com They are not expensive.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

You can also do your own dry transfers with "Decal Pro"   Vance did a review in Garden Railways a couple of years ago.  If you're a subscriber, you can still access it online.

I've used Stan's decals:









I've also used Del's vinyl lettering on a recent project.    Notice that the letters are not very big. I'd use larger ones for a passenger car.


----------

